# fantail on the tank bottom



## birbeck (Jan 17, 2006)

my fantail spent a month on the top of the tank, presumeably with swim bladder problems, when winter began here in japan. she is now on the bottom of the tank and barely able to swim to the top at breakfast. i was thinking of putting her in a small tank with a heater. what do you guys think?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

what size tank is she in right now?
what filtration?
are there any other fish?
do you know your water params for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates?


----------



## birbeck (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Lucy, she is in a 40 gal tank and it has a large overhead filter with biomats. there is also a large ?stone for air along the back of the tank. there is gravel on the bottom and some plant. i dont know the params for nitrates ammonia etc, but i do a 10% water change every week and add 2 teaspoonfulls of aquarium salt. she was fine until it got cold, which is quite sudden here. i put a heater in the tank, but it doesn't make any difference. she is 2 years old and was fine last winter. i've got 7 other goldfish and they are all fine, but seem to be concerned about the fantail (mrs peel)


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

with 7 goldfish in a 40 gallon, that is a very overstocked tank, and 10% waterchages aren't going to be enough to keep your water quality good. goldfish need a least 10 gallons of water each, so with all your fish you should have a 70 gallon tank at the smallest.
you need to go out and buy a master test kit with the tests i mentioned above plus Ph.
Right now the best thing you can do, is a very large waterchange, of 50 or 60%, you will be surprised how much that should help.

If you cant get a test kit, take a sample of the water to a fish store and they can test it for you, but make sure they write down the exact numbers for you, not just saying 'ideal' etc.

once we have the results i can do alot more to help you


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope that Mrs Peel is ok. Love orandas or fantails.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Lucy got it all!!! 

Just wanna add, try to lessen the feeding to maybe once a day or every other day so that lesser waste accumulation since the tank is already crowded.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I feed my GF in the pond out side, every other day. :fish:


----------



## WaterBoy~ (Jan 25, 2006)

mine do that too when i change the water they sit at the bottom. I think its because theired shocked by the cold water. The heater idead is too hot for a goldie just trie changing the water with a little bit warmer water.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Goldfish are coldwater fish and can survive and do well in temp 78 to just below freezing. But if you had irregular temp for the aquarium, you may add up a heater to make a canstant temp for your goldfish.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

Not fancys, fancy goldfish need to be kept warm, they can go down to around 15C but not for long periods, or they can get fin rot etc.

Waterboy, are you dechlorinating the water first? also you should really do waterchanges with temperature matched water. its not good that they are shocked by it.


----------



## WaterBoy~ (Jan 25, 2006)

x-golden-lucy-x of course i dechlorinate the water first im not an idiot...


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry, im just making sure, its not normal for fish to do that. you need to match the temps first..


----------

